# convict has a puffy An*s???? someone please help



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

i just noticed todaymy convict had a weird sack or inflamed anus.
i dont know why it is fine eats ,aggressive,normal... but the fact it just doesnt look normal bugs me i want to know if theres anything i can do to cure it or is it something permanent?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi,

Could be a prolapsed rectum. If you do a search on this site you might even find a picture.

Usually it will go away on its own--  _with a little help from you. _  
Keep the water parameters perfect with frequent partial water changes.
Add Epsom Salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons. Dissolove it first and add it gradually over several hours time. The Epsom Salt will work as a mild pain killer and laxative. 
Fast the fish for 24 hours or at the very least cut down on food for a couple of days.

If you notice the area start to get white fuzzy growth on it--or if the area becomes red and enflamed--or if the fish becomes lethargic and/or stops eating, then you should treat with an antibiotic ASAP.

Robin


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

is the con a female?....could it possibly be the egg tube dropping as well?


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

im not sure i just noticed a few other fish in the tank with the same thing not all of them but 2 midas as well ? so i dont know im going to do the water change an epsom salt theory an see whats happens all water levels are fine but ill do it just to be safe
thanks ill get back to you on the outcome.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

any update?


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

just did a water swap an added epsom... so now only time will tell... ill be back in a couple days to update


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

less than 24 hours an i noticed some shrinkage onmy tank full of fish erections.
soo weird is there a cause for this most fish seem to be male because they have this erection an they also are releasing fecal matter ...

so it is the anus by the fin then the fem or male organ right behind it closet to the tail?


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

nothing has really changed 
can this be cause by too much protein or anything?
its not going away with water changes ... any other techniques?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

any chance of a picture?....im having a hard time drawing a mental picture of what ure trying to describe exactly.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

yea give me til tomorrow morning ill snap one of my midas hes the largest an probably most visible of the cichlids.
I know its not the anus now cause they have the erection an also still are going to the bathroom out of the normal part so its obvioulsy the male organ. casue my other fish is a female an nothing is out of the ordinary on her. so ill take a pic an post it when i get a good illumination


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

not sure how to actually get the photo on here? but i took one as good as i could get it theres no way to grab the midas hes about 10 in or so an the other bites when i get in his territory.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

just open an account at www.photobucket.com and then just copy and past the image from there to here


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

theres a photo of just the area on the midas


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f384/ ... MG0089.jpg


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

interesting how long has this been going on?....try gettin a few better pics...i know it can be hard :wink:


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

about a week so far it was just the con at first thenhen i noticed all the male fish to some degree an weirldy also my baby con in another tank but none of the malawis or frontosas


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya i have no idea what would be causing this?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

all I see is the papilla


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

Bulldogg7

so that would be the female egg laying tube?
cause almost all the fish ahve that except for a few others i think one is a yellow mbuna? not sure exact name but large adult with vertical black lines on its body. but anyways theres also two paiured off fmouths thast have both out also lil differetn from eachoter but are about 2 inches big

im just trying to make sure its nothing endangering them an if its the female tube then why would it come out on all of them


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a male red devil that almost always has his stuff showing. All my africans, only the females show it a day or two before they actually spawn. I can't really tell by the pic if that one is male or not. In firemouths, convicts and midas the female will have a more rounded papilla and the males have a pointy one. 
In Mbuna, only the female shows her eggtube. If it's definately the anus then something would be wrong.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

no i figured out its no the an*s due to fecal matter coming out so its either the male or femal organ


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

SiNFuLWaYs said:


> no i figured out its no the an*s due to fecal matter coming out so its either the male or femal organ


Ummm, if "fecal matter" is coming out, it IS the anus...


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

i meant coming out the an*s so that would mean that the piece sticking out is either its male or female organ.


----------

